# Boat Friendly Hotels



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

Can anyone suggest a boat friendly hotel in the Va. Beach/Hampton Roads area. I will be visiting for a long fishing weekend in October and need a hotel/motel that will have enough parking for a truck towing 21 feet of boat.

Thanks


----------

